# picture of LA



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*more pictures*

Hey again


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Simply marvelous it looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Hmmmmmmm      . So thats what they look like with paint. Looks great Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . Guess I might just have to try some of that stuff called paint on some of my favorite ones.
caseman-d


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

Good memories with the LA. As a teenager I spent many hours on our LA pulling an Oliver 5-16 plow with a packer behind. It had a hydraulic pump PTO moutned.


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*trade*

I will send some pictures of a Ford 806 when it is complete. I traded a G-VI MM for the tractor. The last fellow did alot of the hard work, i just need to finish the sheet metal.
I think i'am going to bring one the 600's in next.
Thanks for the good words Mikearmy


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Mike ,,
It looks great , I really like that back view.. Your a PRO !!!


----------



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

:tractorsm SWEEEET Lookin unit there MIKE:clap: Bravo :clap: . sounds like the 600Ford won't take too long.  . Then you can work on the LA with a GM:captain: maybe!:worthy: 
They may say ...:tractorsm "That thing gota Hemi"cruisin !
Lateroutta here 
Don L.
:cheers: spam Town USA  :skull: Bye


----------



## mike's600 (Nov 25, 2004)

*LA*

Hey Don , you recognize your new lens, it's the clear one on the right side. The old one on the left reflects the sun light.

Thanks Mike


----------

